
The Link Between Video Games and Unemployment - dpflan
http://www.economist.com/blogs/economist-explains/2017/03/economist-explains-24
======
framebit
"To draw a firm conclusion, however, would take a clearer understanding of the
direction of causation. While games improved since the turn of the century,
labour-market options for young people got worse."

